# automator et iphoto



## nono75011 (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis nouvellement utilisateur d'apple, et je galère avec iphoto. En effet, j'ai toutes mes photos triées dans mon finder dans des dossiers et j'aimerai pouvoir faire la même chose dans iphoto. J'ai essayé avec automator mais je n'ai pas le bon processus. (l'import se fait mais ne me créer pas les dossiers).

Est ce possible? Comment faire?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2007)

peux-tu pr&#233;ciser ?
Veux-tu des dossiers dans la colonne de gauche ? des rouleaux ?


----------



## nono75011 (14 Avril 2007)

Je ne vois pas trop la différence en fait... 
Simplement j'aimerai importer simplement mes photos qui sont toutes dans des dossiers et retrouver une présentation similaire. 
La seule chose que j'arrive à faire sans y passer 2j c'est d'avoir toutes mes photos dans la photothèque classé par date. En effet, iphoto m'a créé automatiquement des "rouleaux" ou "dossiers" avec les différentes années. Mais je ne trouve pas ce classement très pratique.

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Avril 2007)

nono75011 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop la différence en fait...
> Simplement j'aimerai importer simplement mes photos qui sont toutes dans des dossiers et retrouver une présentation similaire.
> La seule chose que j'arrive à faire sans y passer 2j c'est d'avoir toutes mes photos dans la photothèque classé par date. En effet, iphoto m'a créé automatiquement des "rouleaux" ou "dossiers" avec les différentes années. Mais je ne trouve pas ce classement très pratique.
> 
> Merci pour votre réponse.



Bonjour, si tes photos sont déjà classées dans des dossiers, tu peux les importer dossier par dossier. iPhoto va créer un rouleau par importation. Tu pourra alors modifier pas mal de paramètres des rouleaux soit avec la case "Informations" (en bas à gauche) soit avec la fonction "Changements groupés" (à trouver dans les menus.


----------



## nono75011 (14 Avril 2007)

Justement est il possible de faire un import global et non un import dossier par dossier. Car j'ai beaucoup de dossier et créer un album en mettant un nom à chaque fois peut s'avérer fastidieux. C'est pour cela que je pensais à automator!


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Avril 2007)

nono75011 a dit:


> Justement est il possible de faire un import global et non un import dossier par dossier. Car j'ai beaucoup de dossier et créer un album en mettant un nom à chaque fois peut s'avérer fastidieux. C'est pour cela que je pensais à automator!



Avec un import global, tes rouleaux seront créés par année comme tu l'as dit supra.


----------



## nono75011 (16 Avril 2007)

et donc, ce n'est pas possible de faire un import global et d'avoir directement le classement par dossier?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, ce site est une mine, j'ai déjà trouvé plusieurs solutions à mes problèmes!


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Avril 2007)

nono75011 a dit:


> et donc, ce n'est pas possible de faire un import global et d'avoir directement le classement par dossier?
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses, ce site est une mine, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; plusieurs solutions &#224; mes probl&#232;mes!



Je ne connais pas personnellement un tel syst&#232;me mais peut &#234;tre qu'un autre "forumer" .....


----------



## Arthemus (21 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Si je me souviens bien, en glissant ton dossier de photos du finder vers la colonne de gauche d'iphoto, je crois que iphoto te crée un dossier avec tes photos.

Faut alors faire cela avec tous tes dossiers mais c'est déjà classé.

Je me trompe ?


----------

